# Happy 50th Birthday, Bandy!



## BANDERSNATCH (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh....thanks guys!    

lol

Bandy


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 30, 2012)

LOL


Happy B-day Bandy!!!


Hope ya have a good one bro.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Nov 30, 2012)

Maybe everyone will just agree with me today!!!


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 30, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Maybe everyone will just agree with me today!!!



I will, Happy Birthday!


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 30, 2012)

Happy birthday.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes, guys.    The wife surprised me with a really nice Facetime gift earlier.   ;-)

Have a great weekend and here's hoping for a trail camera or two for my birthday gifts!


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Dec 1, 2012)

Ha ha good sense of humor man I hope it went great. You getcha some cameras?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks, guys.   Had a great birthday.   No trail cameras (I won't be so subtle next year with the hints  lol)  but they did get me a much-needed rangefinder!


----------

